# Granny's Christmas Lancashire Hoon.



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

After reading the New Year drive thread.
It would appear i am sorting out a little hoon. ;D ;D

I am looking at the 13th December.
is that ok with folk, all in favour say hoon.
Have got a few ideas but have not put anything down in concrete YET.

Would you like to meet here ( Bacon Butties) or meet up on route somwhere.

As per usual all welcome, got a couple spare beds if nessasary.

Any takers???


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

HOON ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Bacon butty hoon , with ice ,snow ,fog , black ice , cant wait ;D ;D ;D ;D
you have im :-[


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

is this my bacon buttie arriving hoon ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bacon Butty HOOOHHHHHOOOONNNNN, yes please ;D ;D ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Depending on work schedule (could be in Calcutta around that time in Dec) i'd like to put me & the S8 down as a possible for that run. Might be the first time i can really stretch her legs  ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Depending on work schedule (could be in Calcutta around that time in Dec) i'd like to put me & the S8 down as a possible for that run. Might be the first time i can really stretch her legs  ;D


i have 24 giant packs of andrex for sale ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I have had a im from david he is not available that week.
If you all want we could do it the week later, But remember that would be the 20th and the last saturday before christmas.I dont have a problem but what about Those of you who do silly christmas shopping.
As i said nothing is in concrete YET.
Kingcutter & Mosschops,
The Verb to HOON means. the silly season arrived.
So you lot decide and let me know.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

As granny said i'am on holiday Â [smiley=sunny.gif] this weekend ,and the 5th ,so if pos can we make it the 20th Â :-/ Â if not you have a good HOON Â ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

20th is actually much better for me [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> i have 24 giant packs of andrex for sale ;D


Cheers, but way ahead of you. Went to Costco over the weekend & my garage is housing 36 rolls of said essentials ;D

Its unlikely i can make the 20th. Going to see Grease in Manchester on the 19th December & would imagine it will be a pretty heavy drinking session, so sore head on Saturday . The original 13th should be OK though. I'll keep an eye on the thread to see what's decided ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Excellent idea to keep the loo paper in the garage...when time comes to use it, it will be soft and soggy and very gently to the bum!  ;D

Granny...I would love to come and meet you one day...but you are so far away and we have plans to go to Germany that day.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Are Yam Yam's welcome? I fso put me down as provisional for 20th if that is the date you all agree on.

Regards

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Granny...I would love to come and meet you one day...but you are so far away


You would drive up to Lancs for a meet; it's further than Chesh for you :-X


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

What the hell is a "Yam Yam"


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> You would drive up to Lancs for a meet; it's further than Chesh for you Â :-X


could meet at mine for a pimms.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> What the hell is a "Yam Yam"


Similar to doughnuts but they look like sticks :
Too sticky and sweet, if you ask me. It's for [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for "volunteering" to do this again ;D

Last year's was excellent, the first time I'd met a number of you from the forum so it's a good social if nothing else.

Count me in for either 13th or 20th.

Dave


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

> What the hell is a "Yam Yam"


Granny,

A Yam Yam is a term used to describe a person of Black Country origin i.e.

You are = YAM. (YAM alright am ya).

Steve


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Ahhhh, now i understand.
Yam Yam are definately welcome, seeing as my mum is from Worcester, does that make me a Yam.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Only if you are sweet and sticky : ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Check Granny's super prize on the *Details* post

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1067886615


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Many thanks Danni.
One day i will learn how to use this flamin thing. ;D


----------

